

Announcing tromboone))) for business - devgutt
http://tromboone.com/!/business

======
iamdave
_Only cup and paste the code provided in your website._

I think you spelled copy wrong ;)

Otherwise, neat idea!

~~~
devgutt
Thanks for the heads up Dave.

------
devgutt
I'm the creator of tromboone. Feedback? Questions?

~~~
devgutt
I have a special plan for startups. If you are interested to put a webchat to
talk with your visitors in your website, let me know.

